# fuel/water filter on a micro



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

I had always assumed most have them. I have one on mine. It's a bit bigger than the lt25, but I have the standard size and can get replacement filters at walmart/academy etc. I would hate to have something specialized for this.

I try to replace it a few times a year. Before I redid my entire fuel system, the fuel in the filter would be pretty rough. It wasn't so bad last time, but still had a little phase separation.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a salt marsh 14 with a 6 gallon portable and see no reason to get a fuel filter. 

1. Treat your fuel well as in don't keep it in too warm of an area.
2. If you don't run that fuel for more than a month or two (assuming your using ethanol free fuel), siphon it into your car. 
3. Get to know your gas station. Does the ground pool up with water every time it rains? Look for stations that have newer looking concrete. I have one or two go-to stations, and I have one or two that I always avoid do to bad fuel in the past. 

This being said, I've got a filter in my big boat with an integrated fuel tank. Remember that a portable tank better allows you to control the quality of your fuel.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't hurt extra protection I always fill up at the same non-E pump and run a racor checking it periodically for water in the bowl it's not fun when you get to where you want to be and have water in the fuel!!


----------



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

You guys running them prefer the one with the bowl you drain or just the plain o filter can that looks like an oil filter.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Rebuilding carbs or cleaning fuel injection is bad enough, breaking down is much worse. Add the canister filter assembly and change the filter at least yearly.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

get the water fuel separator with the clear bowl at the bottom, extra protection is not a bad thing


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

X's 2 on the clear bowl lets you easily look to see if any water has accumulated in it. I've been running mine since March of this year and haven't drained it once but nice to know I can if I need to!


----------

